# Are you living the dream in the caribbean



## SarahAl

TV programme for the US is looking for ex pats living in the Caribbean who turned a recession fuelled redundancy package into a positive by starting up their own business and Live the Dream lifestyle living on a paradise island. 

If that's you or you know someone who has done just that, please get in touch 

Sarah Allen
Cineflix Productions


----------

